# P-01 owners



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Have a chance to pick up a P-01...Don't know much about them as the local range here doesn't have any to rent or sell..Was thinking about purchasing an FNP-9,but now this has come up...Any input on these will be much appreciated...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

You can read about it here CZ P-01.

From my own experience I would sum-up the P-01 as being reliable with an ergonomically superior frame design.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Very reliable I would add. My P-01 has seen several thousand rounds and is one of the few weapons I own which has experienced ZERO FAILURES OF ANY KIND! Absolutely none!!

The CZ P-01 is, bar none, the most comfortable weapon I own. I also happen to think it's easier on the eyes. It sports a metal frame too if you ever felt poly frames feel just a little weird. I've got nothing against poly frames but I'd rather have metal. The decocker and hammer also feel very positive; both are positioned in "just right" positions and add more to the natural feel of the weapon. About the only thing I can complain about is it takes some practice to work the slide as there's not a whole lot to grab onto, but this is a small price to pay for a weapon which truly feels like an extension of your body.

I highly recommend it! :smt023


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking about swooping one of these up pretty soon myself. Been looking for a nice carry option lately. 
Thanks for the mini review there LT.


----------

